# Paris Restaurants by Month...



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

https://restopartner.com/

This website is in French but has great reviews and photos...

Well, I use this site to brush-up my French skills :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Once upon a time in Paris...*

https://www.pbase.com/mardoli/paris_shops_and_cafes

I miss sitting in a Paris Cafe, watching people, sipping an expresso, writing my memoirs... :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*My Secret Paris...*

Lisette's tearooms :icon_study:


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Best kebab and pita bread in Paris...*

I used to come here at L'As du Fallafel in the Quartier Saint Gervais--Le Marais, once a month... the place is usually packed at any time.

Not to be missed!!!

https://www.qype.fr/place/35988-LAs-du-Fallafel-Paris


----------



## Virtuti (Apr 11, 2010)

People should avoid Fouquet's , it's over rated, expensive and no better than a big Mac. Instead people should try La Tour d'Argent, a delightful restaurant!


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Cafe de Flore is good to sit and be seen at. Chez Clement is a good chain; https://www.chezclement.com/ the one near Boul' Mich is best, and Buffalo Grill is a much cheaper chain, but with good food; my kids love it. Chartier is good to look at, but crowded and rather basic food https://www.restaurant-chartier.com/www/visit/anecdotes.php.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Les huîtres roses chez Prunier*

One of my favorites... :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

Le Chef du restaurant , Éric Coisel, étoffe son panel d'huîtres et accueille une nouvelle référence exceptionnelle en provenance de la Méditerranée. Encore inédite à Paris, la _Spéciale Tarbouriech _est servie en exclusivité dans l'établissement de l' avenue Victor Hugo.

S' épanouissant ainsi à l'air libre, les huîtres se renforcent. Stressées, elles forment des réserves de glucides et deviennent très charnues. Sous l'effet du soleil, leur coquille devient rosée et leur nacre irisée, d'où leur surnom d'huîtres roses.

A la carte du restaurant, les six huîtres sont proposées à 29 €.

16, avenue Victor Hugo - 75116 Paris - Tel : 01 44 17 35 85


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Le Train Bleu*

Le Train Bleu is the restaurant where the wealthy Parisians in the past met before boarding their trains to the Cote d'Azur or Italy...

Click on link below to see a listing of the restaurants divided into four groups as follows: *Traditional Restaurant, Trendy Restaurant, Brasserie or Cafe:*

https://www.elegant-lifestyle.com/paris_restaurants.htm


----------



## Joel40R (Dec 27, 2008)

"People should avoid Fouquet's , it's over rated, expensive and no better than a big Mac. Instead people should try La Tour d'Argent, a delightful restaurant!"

Interesting you should mention this. I was in New York a month ago and had dinner on 5th Ave at a place called La Caprice. Anyway, I am planning a trip to Paris in the spring and asked the waiter, who was French, about good restaurants and he mentioned La Tour d'Argent.


----------



## tjacks55 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Eiffel Tower restaurants*

As people always seem to want to know where they can eat near or on the Eiffel Tower I thought it might be worth mentioning three restaurants near the Eiffel Tower - 58 Tour Eiffel, Les Ombres and Les Cocottes. 58 Tour Eiffel is the obvious one, being actually ON the Tower itself, and the dinner menu is surprisingly good given that most things like this are absolute tourist traps! Les Ombres is on the roof of the Musée du Quai de Branly and whilst pricey does delicious multicultural cuisine with an amazing view of the Eiffel Tower, and Les Cocottes is an affordable diner-style restaurant in the vicinity of the Tower serving French food with a twist.


----------

